# muscles



## ajparis

The word _muscles_ come up in the words to the bolero de L'Alcudia, thus strictly speaking Valencian:

_T'estime rosa fina, / Clavell de sucre, / Ulls d'una aigua profunda, / Canten els muscles.
_
I understand everything except the very last word, which I assume does not refer to singing muscles. Is it perhaps a mistake in the source I found?


----------



## Agró

ajparis said:


> The word _muscles_ come up in the words to the bolero de L'Alcudia, thus strictly speaking Valencian:
> 
> _T'estime rosa fina, / Clavell de sucre, / Ulls d'una aigua profunda, / Canten els muscles.
> _
> I understand everything except the very last word, which I assume does not refer to singing muscles. Is it perhaps a mistake in the source I found?



There's some confussion about these two words. "Muscle" and "musclo" are often used to mean _*mussel*_.


----------



## ajparis

Hmmm, that makes a little more sense, but still the shellfish mussel doesn't sing, and the image isn't really poetic. It's true that mussels live in deep water though.....


----------



## Elessar

In today's Catalan, _muscle_ means _shoulder_. In the old days it also meant _muscle (e.g. biceps, triceps...)_, and in some dialects it also means _mussle_. 

I think that in this poem it means _shoulder_. That makes sense because the poem seems to talk about a woman: firstly he describes her delicacy, comparing her to a flower (probably describing her face); then her eyes and then descending to her shoulders. The shoulders might "sing" (poetically speaking) when she moves them when she walks. Or maybe the author used the possible ambiguity of the word on purpose.


----------



## ajparis

Thank you Elessar, your interpretation is interesting on another level, if indeed the word _muscle_ as _shoulder _is more recent. This song has a Spanish text and a Valencian text that have nothing to do with each other. Some people, even native Valencians, think that the Valencian version is more recent and less "authentic."  This might support this theory....


----------



## Agró

Elessar said:


> In today's Catalan, _muscle_ means _shoulder_. In the old days it also meant _muscle (e.g. biceps, triceps...)_, and in some dialects it also means _mussle_.



Elessar, aquest significat de 'muscle' ('espatlla') és comú a València? Ho dic perquè no havia sentit mai.
Gràcies.


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo també tinc curiositat, la veritat. A Catalunya diria que no es fa servir amb aquest sentit, tot i que no ho sé del cert.

Salut


----------



## germanbz

Lurrezko said:


> Jo també tinc curiositat, la veritat. A Catalunya diria que no es fa servir amb aquest sentit, tot i que no ho sé del cert.
> 
> Salut



Jo tinc per més habitual, tota la vida, muscle per al castellà "hombro" i "esquena" per a "espalda", pero ja sambem el que ocurrix amb dialectes i subdialectes.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, perfecte, no ho sabia. Merci.


----------



## Elxenc

Doncs jo dec de ser d'altra generació "_passada"_, i Vicent Andrés Estellés ho era d'una o de dues generacions anteriors a la meua...; i jo encara he deprès i faig la diferenciació entre les tres paraules: *muscle, espatla i esquena*. Curiositat: Per ací, quan portem sobre les espatles alguna càrrega o a algú, especialment xiquets, diem que els portem a _*coscoletes *(Elx dixit : http://rac1.org/elmon/podcasts/la-paraula-del-dia-184/ , 4'57" )_.
Ampliant el camp semàntic. Jo encara "_senc_" dir: _Aquella persona es/està molt carregada d'espatles_, no he senti mai dir carregada de muscles. O dir: _Anem aquell local que està a les espatles del mercat (_sempre pronunciant: "espal-les" o més relaxadament "espales"); les poques voltes que he sentit " a les esquenes de..." era a una locutora de Canal Nou. O siga que la diferenciació és encara bastant viva entre els valencians.

Tornant a la lletra del bolero. Jo he segut un dels primers sorpresos i perplexos en vore-la, ja que aquesta cançó l'he sentida manta  vegades i no m'hi havia fixat, en el darrer vers. He buscat la lletra escrita i efectivament totes diuen "muscles" , em queda per sentit la cançó, de la que tindré algunes versions diferents per comprovar que hi diuen. Les d' Al Tall, Maria del Mar Bonet i Miquel Gil si que diuen "muscles".

_Eleassar dixit_: _and in some dialects it also means "mussle". _(volia escriure "mussel"?) Sobre el doble sentit o confusió que dieu que podria provocar "muscles" amb els musclos a la lletra oferida per Vicent Andrés Estellés, m'estranya, ja que els valencians diem sempre clòtxines a allò que per Barcelona diuen "musclos" i entre nosaltres els valencians clòtxines si que té un doble sentit molt viu i usat a la llengua parlada, i molt llunyana dels muscles, encara que aquests puguen ser la _porta d'entrada_; jo m'inclinaria més, "_coneguent_" una miqueta el poeta, que ens estiga parlant de la corba llarga que en una dona fa el coll i el muscle, o siga el naixement del coll, zona de sempre eròtica per als homes i "sensible" per a les dones; ..¡ ací si que encaixa perfectament la lletra estellesiana. Continuaré amb la "recerca" de les cançons "cantades".

Salut i força...

P.D. Si voleu podem destriar el significat primer de la dita: Salut i força al canut; però açò serà  en un altra fil


----------



## germanbz

_m'estranya, ja que els valencians diem *sempre *clòtxines a allò que per  Barcelona diuen "musclos._

Això pensava jo, però deprès de vore per la zona del mercat de Castelló que no més en una época determinada de l'any en el cartellet ficaven"*clòxines*" vaig preguntar. I ací clòtxines només diuen a les de temporada, xicoteta i arreplegada per la zona (i que per cert es tres voltes més cara). En canvi la resta de l'any curiosament a la "clòxina gran, la galega o de fora en general li diuen "mejillón" (amb el castellanisme).

Fins i tot al propi mercadona amés del mercat he vist en la mateixa peixcateria dos muntonets cadascú amb els seu preu, i ú amb la denominació de "clòtxina" i l'altre al costat amb la denominació de "mejillón".
Per altra banda el l'ús quotidià als de llanda sense closca es estrany sentir dir-los "clòtxina".


----------



## Elessar

Agró said:


> Elessar, aquest significat de 'muscle' ('espatlla') és comú a València? Ho dic perquè no havia sentit mai.
> Gràcies.



*Agró*, efectivament, _muscle _és comú a València, i també ho és _espatla_, com ja han apuntat. El muscle és la part del cos on s’unixen el braç i el tronc (_el hombro_ en castellà), i l'espatla és la part alta de l'esquena que està darrere dels muscles, davall del bescoll (el _tos _o _nuca_).

Sí, *Elxenc*, volia dir _mussel_.


----------



## Agró

Elessar said:


> *Agró*, efectivament, _muscle _és comú a València, i també ho és _espatla_, com ja han apuntat. El muscle és la part del cos on s’unixen el braç i el tronc (_el hombro_ en castellà), i l'espatla és la part alta de l'esquena que està darrere dels muscles, davall del bescoll (el _tos _o _nuca_).



Moltes gràcies, Elessar.


----------

